# Our newest addition! Needs a name.



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well Saturday we are going to pick up our bottle buckling that was born yesterday from Roll Farms  
You can see pictures she posted on her website..ruby's twins at the top of the page, he's on the right 
http://www.rollfarms.com/id33.html
He's in need of a name, all suggestions welcome!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I too live in southern indiana..He's a doll..Are you wanting reg name ideas or pet name ideas?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We live in new Alsace near sunman. And he won't be registered as he is being shown as a 4h market wether so any name


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Dante, Brodie, Brock, Remy, River (my sons middle name lol),


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I like those! I got his brother last year and named him ruger so might keep a similar theme


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Remington would be a cute name if his brother is Ruger....


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Then you could get two more and name them Smith & Wesson


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I named my boxer Winchester ;-) have a sign that says "Property protected by Winchester" LOL! We were thinking of getting him a buddy and name him Ruger lol!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Savage is another gun brand. Weatherby. 1911. Bersa. He's adorable!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Small world! I have a cocker spaniel named Winchester


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

If Bessie has twin boys I'd name them Smith & Wesson..possibly going with savage or Remington if I stick with that or colt..any thing else? And thanks I'm already in love


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Sedrick..pronounced said rick..


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Makes me think of cedric diggery from Harry potter lol


----------



## dem1960 (Dec 30, 2012)

goatnutty said:


> We live in new Alsace near sunman. And he won't be registered as he is being shown as a 4h market wether so any name


Remington winchester


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys..Austin and I decided on Colt but we won't know till we meet him in the morning


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Here he is


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Cute! He looks a lot like my Marigold.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks we love him already


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Buckshot would be cute too...love all the names..might steal a few lol..


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I like that, but Austin says his name is colt and it's not debatable


----------

